# CS Test Question



## mschumann (Jan 26, 2008)

In the beginning of the test is there any questions that ask if you have a Police Academy? More specifically a MA academy?

If so, does having one place you higher on the lists? Increased chances?

Thanks


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

An academy will not get you any points.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

HuskyH-2 said:


> An academy will not get you any points.


 Will it? At least until the test got the big makeover in 2007 with the MMPI additon, I thought there was a place for expierience credit. Granted, I think 2 years as an MP got me about a tenth of a point, but a police academy could have been used.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Will it? At least until the test got the big makeover in 2007 with the MMPI additon, I thought there was a place for expierience credit. Granted, I think 2 years as an MP got me about a tenth of a point, but a police academy could have been used.


Disregard then, I could absolutely be wrong, but I don't remember seeing that when I took the last test. You have much more experience with C.S. than I have had.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

HuskyH-2 said:


> Disregard then, I could absolutely be wrong, but I don't remember seeing that when I took the last test. You have much more experience with C.S. than I have had.


Yeah, but the CS test I was hired from was the 2003 administration when it was still 100 questions and you were ranked by raw score.

Regardless, m-man, check the CS site. Ther should be something there about it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Yeah, but the CS test I was hired from was the 2003 administration when it was still 100 questions and you were ranked by raw score.


Same when I took it in 1989...100 questions, so if you got one wrong you got a 99, putting you far ahead of someone who got 10 wrong and got a 90.

Imagine that? :shades_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Same when I took it in 1989...100 questions, so if you got one wrong you got a 99, putting you far ahead of someone who got 10 wrong and got a 90.
> 
> Imagine that? :shades_smile:


Well, unless they were on that *Other List *and then their 75 trumped your 99 any day of the week.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone who took the test is not allowed to disclose any of the content on the exam. :redcarded:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

263FPD said:


> Well, unless they were on that *Other List *and then their 75 trumped your 99 any day of the week.


I scored a 99 and was on the *Other List *so there were only 3 survivors, one DAV, and one 100 vet (who failed the background) ahead of me.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Same when I took it in 1989...100 questions, so if you got one wrong you got a 99, putting you far ahead of someone who got 10 wrong and got a 90.
> 
> Imagine that? :shades_smile:


And you did it without masscops, that just a world I don't want to be a part of.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I scored a 99 and was on the *Other List *so there were only 3 survivors, one DAV, and one 100 vet (who failed the background) ahead of me.


Not talkig about veteran's list. Anyone who served this Country, deserves first prefference. And that is coming from a guy who waited on the CS list for damn near 4 years so that the vet's list could have gone first. They served, I did not. They deserved to go first.:running:

What I am talking about is a partiular recruiting effort in Boston when BPd set up a recruitment center at the South Bay Plaza. Mid 90's I belive. got quite a few bad apples due to a few factors (background investigations being one of the major problems.) You have got to remember that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

263FPD said:


> Not talkig about veteran's list. Anyone who served this Country, deserves first prefference. And that is coming from a guy who waited on the CS list for damn near 4 years so that the vet's list could have gone first. They served, I did not. They deserved to go first.


I have absolutely nothing against people who never served in the military; it's not for everyone, and everyone couldn't serve just by sheer numbers. However, I've had some spirited debates with co-workers who think vets shouldn't get any type of preference (all non-vets of course). :stomp:



263FPD said:


> What I am talking about is a partiular recruiting effort in Boston when BPd set up a recruitment center at the South Bay Plaza. Mid 90's I belive. got quite a few bad apples due to a few factors (background investigations being one of the major problems.) You have got to remember that.


Ahhh....not really an issue with my PD....the only preferences I know of were for language-proficient (Chinese) and females, and all of them have worked out great.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Who ever thinks vets should not get pref (under survivors and wounded/Disabled vets) is a fucking window licker in need of a beat down.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Ahhh....not really an issue with my PD....the only preferences I know of were for *language-proficient* (Chinese) and females, and all of them have worked out great.


Fluent in Russian. Got me nothing here in terms of preference, but eventually put me in to a temporary assignment with a three letter agency. That was good time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

263FPD said:


> Fluent in Russian. Got me nothing here in terms of preference, but eventually put me in to a temporary assignment with a three letter agency. That was good time.


I know a guy who put down that he was fluent in Spanish, and got called for Cambridge PD off the language proficient list. He thought he could wing the interview, and when he walked in, a woman said something in Spanish while pointing at a chair, so the guy went over and sat down.

Unfortunately for him, she had asked what was the color of the chair.


----------



## mschumann (Jan 26, 2008)

To be completely honest with you guys, I was not even considering having points added to your score based off of having a MA Academy...

My question was mainly about if there was any preference given to Academy trained people who are on a list? Comparable to the Veteran status, EMT etc... Does having the academy up your chances from being selected off of the list? 

Thanks again


----------



## mpguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Here it is bud. If you have police experience (i.e. *ACTIVE DUTY* mp or civilian police officer) then you can apply to civil service for additional points with supporting documentation of course. I would recommend that you call civil circus and ask... that's what I did and I got a solid point for 5 years active duty MP =) :wavespin:

---------- Post added at 15:20 ---------- Previous post was at 15:17 ----------

My question was mainly about if there was any preference given to Academy trained people who are on a list? Comparable to the Veteran status, EMT etc... Does having the academy up your chances from being selected off of the list?

Thanks again[/QUOTE]

Negative, D-Vets, Vets trump everyone with the exception of some people lol

---------- Post added at 15:24 ---------- Previous post was at 15:20 ----------

The only ones that get preference over the vets on Civil service are the children of police officers that were injured/killed on the line of duty. The Academy that you have will only help you once you get an interview.... but without vet prefrence you are S.O.L..... Sorry pal, NH/RI will happily take you tho


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

residency can also come into play., you'd be over all other non residents.


----------

